# A Toilet question - A load of ****!



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Well i'm in preparation for our weekend away, I think I've got most things sussed now, by crikey the Truma water heater works well!!

But, i'm just trying to sort out the great white dumper, the chap we bought the van off left some blue chemical with it, but the label's all peeled off. I've searched on here for some info but can't find any, so my question is:

How do you prepare the loo for use?

It's a Thetford swivel bowl jobby, pardon the pun, but do you just pour some chemical down the bowl, or do you remove the cassette and pour it in there? Do you have to put water in too, or just the chemical?

Or - do you just put an "out of order" sticker on the loo door & poo in a field? 8O .

Thanks a lot - this forum's great for finding answers to s**t questions! :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Loo*

Hi

All the various blue brands I have used have had the same instruction.

Add the blue to the toilet cassette with a couple of litres of water. Do not put the blue down the loo direct!

Russell

PS - I am using a product called Blue Diamond and I find it a lot better than others on the market.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The cap on the cassette is a measure for the toilet fluid,

Mike


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Brilliant - thanks for the replies chaps. I'm glad you told me not to put it down the bowl Russell - I probably would have done just to make it a bit easier!

Mike, so would it normally be a capful + water then? I suppose i could just not be so tight & buy a new bottle of blue, but it's nearly full!













Edit - oops spelt your name wrong Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If I can put this delicately....

One tip that we were given that saves a lot of cleaning is to buy a packet of cheap, single ply white paper serviettes. When you need to use the loo for anything more than liquids open one of these and arrange it neatly in the bowl. Do what you have to and then open the trap. 

What you have done then slides neatly down the trap and does not stick to the bowl, saving cleaning and keeping the trap itself clean.

Don't buy expensive serviettes, you want the cheapest, thinnest ply as they don't bung up the system.

These serviettes are also useful ( CLEAN ONES that is !) for wiping food residues off plates before you wash up so you don't wash food waste into the grey water tank where it will go off and smell.

G


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I use good 75ml of ( green aquachem) fluid and about a litre or two of water. How often you empty the cassette affects how much fluid you need to use .... you will get used to the right amount to suit your needs ...or is that deeds :roll: 

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Trying to be as delicate as Grizzly   if you plan to use the loo only for "_light duties_" you won't need anything like as much of the fluid, and can be quite stingy with it.

This pre-supposes you are on a site of course, or otherwise have access to a proper bog. When we are on site we generally only use the van loo for the inevitable nocturnal piddles, which seem to become more frequent as the years go by.

Check out Towsure for very cheap fluids, both top and bottom variety. _(Aarrggghhhh - unintentional pun there, sorry!)_


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Some time ago there was a thread about using a particular Spanish detergent that cost cents per litre as a loo fluid. I've not heard about it recently . Does anyone still use it ? I can't remember the name.

G


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

I found this thread http://tinyurl.com/yrkzsp it mentions estrella.

It also mentions on page 5 using Vanish Oxi-Action, did anyone try this?

Anne


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I use Bio Magic.. I just pour a load down the hole, I pour a drop down each drain plug in the sink, shower and hand basin and all smells nice and flowery. I did try using the measuring device that comes with it but it just wouldn't pour out for me so I guess the needed quantity to the nearest gallon. 8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

annej said:


> I found this thread http://tinyurl.com/yrkzsp it mentions estrella.
> It also mentions on page 5 using Vanish Oxi-Action, did anyone try this?
> 
> Anne


Thanks Anne; I think that's the one. You've saved me ferreting around in the search - which, ( apologies Dave B) I'm not good at. We could not find any when we went to Spain but I seem to think it was only available at one chain of supermarkets.

G


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

G,

Did you attempt the Vanish Oxi-Action, or decide that it wasn't worth the risk?

Anne


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

annej said:


> G,
> 
> Did you attempt the Vanish Oxi-Action, or decide that it wasn't worth the risk?
> 
> Anne


No, we've stuck with the stuff from the camping shop. Can't remember what it is called but it's own brand and not Aquakem. We do use a lot less of it now, putting in enough to stop smells and adjusting to temperature and usage.

I know there are 2 schools of thought with toilet usage; the open trap first and the open trap after schools. Being a woman I'm always concerned about splashing and I don't think any of them, on that particular part of my anatomy, would be a good thing.

G


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

When you pull the cassette out there should be space for small bottles of fluid, on mine there is room for four. I buy the large bottles of green for the cassette and pink for the top tank and refill the small bottles from them. Stick to the dilution instructions on the bottles and you should be OK. Bear in mind that if you spill the cassette fluid on your toes you will get strange knowing looks from other campers... especially if you wear sandals. The blue stuff you can get for the cassette is a bit lethal and I should steer clear. Make sure that you give the cassette a good swill out but don't shake it too hard as things can come adrift inside! If your set up has a separate top tank like mine you can use the pink additive in it to keep things a bit sweeter and when you have washed the loo out for the last time on holiday I tend to pump a load of the flushing water into the bottom tank to rinse things out on the way home. If you start to get unpleasant smells from the loo even when its empty you can get a special tank cleaner from thetford which you dilute and leave in overnight. I put the cassette in the back of the firms van when I do ours so that it gets a good swilling.
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> I know there are 2 schools of thought with toilet usage; the open trap first and the open trap after schools.
> G


Three actually Grizz. :lol: I'm in favour of opening the trap just a little bit before settling down with the crossword. :wink:

That way any pressure in the bottom tank is released *before *the deposition of potentailly lethal projectiles, and the danger of splashing is averted as well.

Cheers


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> No, we've stuck with the stuff from the camping shop. Can't remember what it is called but it's own brand and not Aquakem. We do use a lot less of it now, putting in enough to stop smells and adjusting to temperature and usage.
> 
> I know there are 2 schools of thought with toilet usage; the open trap first and the open trap after schools. Being a woman I'm always concerned about splashing and I don't think any of them, on that particular part of my anatomy, would be a good thing.
> 
> G


I did wonder about the Vanish, but was concerned that it may (eventually) do some "damage" to the cassette, so we have stuck to the Aquakem.

Yes, I know what you mean, at least your washing gets a good rinse :lol:

Anne


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I`m another biomagic user,and I think its great stuff.What i do is,cover the bottom of the cassette with about 1/2" deep water and throw in 50ml of biomagic,sloosh around and stick it back in the locker."Jobbie "done :lol: 

steve


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Settle Down with the crossword? you are either very small or you have a huge loo. I Have to assume the "oven ready turkey" position in ours :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

stickey said:


> Settle Down with the crossword? you are either very small or you have a huge loo. I Have to assume the "oven ready turkey" position in ours :lol:


I'm actually very tall Stickey, but our loo rotates (_which adds enormously to the experience :lol: :lol: _) so I can get my knees under the washbasin and use it as a table for the newspaper.

Now there's a thought! A drop-in wooden table-top for the wash basin so I can fill in the clues easier. Must patent it quick or Peter (Swift) will nick the idea. :lol: :lol:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Three actually Grizz. :lol: I'm in favour of opening the trap just a little bit before settling down with the crossword. :wink:
> 
> That way any pressure in the bottom tank is released *before *the deposition of potentailly lethal projectiles, and the danger of splashing is averted as well.
> 
> Cheers


Actually four, we have a Thetford with a foot operated trap and flush operation, the skill being to press the pedal with your heel, and with perfect timing you can achieve a result 633 Squadron would be proud of. 

Andrew


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Yoo hoo *PUSSER*
Your experience is required!!! :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

The mental pictures I'm getting are quite err....Rotating on the bowl while banging your heel on the trap lever, could be a new dance craze or exercise routine :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

ksebruce said:


> Yoo hoo *PUSSER*
> Your experience is required!!! :lol:


You rang?  Always on cue but never at the front of it.

Another idea is to get a SOG unit fitted wihich I use with Bio Magic. And the fan sucks so hard, you don't need to strain. But hold on to your testicles otherwise they could be either disolved in Bio Magic or even worse, forced out the fan as mincemeat on to your neighbours lounger. They don't like that neighbours don't.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> [. And the fan sucks so hard, you don't need to strain. But hold on to your testicles otherwise they could be either disolved in Bio Magic or even worse, forced out the fan as mincemeat on to your neighbours lounger. They don't like that neighbours don't.


   

I wish you'd not do this ! I've just nearly choked to death on my toffee.

I guess, seeing the Pusser tagline, I should have been warned !!

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you have a turbovent as well as a Sog, you can REALLY choke .....
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-144950.html#144950

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

There you go again Pusser - totally thoughtful regarding your neighbours 8) 

A tip learnt on here some time ago - don't buy expensive Thetford toilet paper. The cheapest stuff (get Tescos for the points) is much better at dissolving. Come to think of it, how would I know as the emptying is a delegated function. 

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> Come to think of it, how would I know as the emptying is a delegated function.
> Sue


That's very considerate of you Sue. 

It gives your other half the perfect repost if you have a go at him for not doing the washing up etc..

_"Sorry dear, too busy doing all the sh1tty jobs." _:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

